# Dark Power pro 11 defekt?



## mitchie0815 (26. März 2016)

Hallo,

heute startete mein PC urplötzlich nicht mehr, im Moment des Einschaltens macht es "klack" und das wars.
Ich habe alles abgeklemmt bis aufs Mainboard, keine Änderung.
Zuletzt habe ich ein anderes Mainboard an das Netzteil geklemmt. Solange nur der ATX Stecker angeschlossen wird, leuchten auf dem Mainboard alle LEDS. Sobald aber der 8 polige 12 Volt Stecker für den prozessor auch angeschlossen wird, das Nezteil eingeschaltet  und dann das Mainboard per Powertaste eingeschaltet wird, macht das Netzteil "klick" und das wars. Schaltet man danndas Netzteil per ein/aus Schalter wieder aus, macht es nach einigen Sekunden wieder "klick".

Kann es sein, daß das Netzteil defekt ist? 

Es ist ein Dark Power pro 11 mit 850 Watt, welches erst 10 Wochen alt ist,da finde ich einen Defekt sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## lefskij (26. März 2016)

mitchie0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe alles abgeklemmt bis aufs Mainboard, keine Änderung.



Hi mitchie0815,

es wäre sehr hilfreich etwas über Deine Hardware zu erfahren, mit den Angaben kann man leider nicht viel anfangen - Du hast ja nichts preisgegeben...

Hast Du eventuell Verlängerungs-Kabel für Deine Komponenten verwendet?
Falls ja könnte das ein Grund für den Streik des Netzteils sein. Ich hatte vor kurzem einen "Mainboard-Meltdown", vermutlich wegen der falschen Verlängerungen für meine Grafikkarten. Dabei ist die Hauptplatine stark beschädigt worden und ich bin mittlerweile sicher, dass es an falscher Polung gelegen hat.

Liste doch mal alle Komponenten auf und was Du in letzter Zeit verändert hast.

Viele Grüße

lefskij


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. März 2016)

Hatte das gleiche problem mit meine dp pro 11 850watt.

Schuld war unser strom im haus.

In meiner mietwohnung: kein problem.

Im elternhaus: klackt.....und das wars......


Loesung: keine richtige..........in meiner mietwohnung gehts ja problemlos, nur im elternhais zickt es rum.


Fazit im thread damals war, dass die leitungen vom hais mal gevheckt werden sollten und dass eine Unterbrevhu gsfreie Steomversorgung evt. den strom aufbereiten koennte......hab ich dann aber nie probiert....nutz den pc eh kaum.


----------



## azzih (27. März 2016)

Klingt nach defektem Netzteil. Zurückgeben oder umtauschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2016)

@azzih
Die Beschreibung von warawarawiiu ist doch eindeutig, das Netzteil völlig OK.
Wie zur Hölle kommst du drauf zu empfehlen, das Netzteil umzutauschen?!
Es funktioniert doch einwandfrei in seiner neuen Wohnung!

Das Problem hier sind mal wieder die Sicherungen, hier ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass in seinem Elternhaus veraltete H(ausbrand) Typen verbaut sind. Mit Glück sogar L-Typen - und die sind seit mindestens 25 Jahren verboten!

Aus dem Grunde habe ich auch in meiner Hütte die Sicherungen ausgetauscht bzw austauschen lassen. Seit dem hab ich auch keine Probleme mehr mit rausfliegenden Sicherungen. Sogar mit 2-3 Rechnern und mehreren Bildschirmen nicht.

Nicht immer ist das Netzteil Schuld. 
Auch wenn be quiet drauf steht.

Daher find ich, dass deine Antwort eine bodenlose Frechheit ist.
Egal, auf wen du geantwortet hast...



mitchie0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute startete mein PC urplötzlich nicht mehr, im Moment des Einschaltens macht es "klack" und das wars.
> Ich habe alles abgeklemmt bis aufs Mainboard, keine Änderung.
> ...


Klingt nach Kurschluss.

Als erstes solltest du die Kabel austauschen, durch die beim Netzteil beiliegenden und nicht irgendwelche Netzteilfremden Kabel verwenden!


----------

